# Looking for a complete used plow setup for a 2002 Ford F250



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm looking for a complete plow setup for a 2002 ford f250 truck. Let me know what you have and a price and location. I'm in northwest ohio. Thanks


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

DuramaxPowered said:


> I'm looking for a complete plow setup for a 2002 ford f250 truck. Let me know what you have and a price and location. I'm in northwest ohio. Thanks


I have a western 8' pro plus that was on a 04 ford. It is in very good shape. I don't have the truck side mount or wiring, as the truck was wrecked this summer.


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ya might want to give him a price


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

That would help. $1,900


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Short notice but I'm heading to Jarrett shop in the morning from det. I'd deliver for a price. Aaron 2484218476. Leaving at 730am.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Got a complete fisher plow & 3 plug wiring for 99-04 f250/f350.


----------

